# My mk6 Ford Rs2000 underbonnet Blingo



## JJ08

Bought this N reg mk6 3 yrs ago like this 0n 61,000 miles










600 miles later in 2008 here we have some latest pictures,all mods by me,




























JJ


----------



## Streeto

ghey, get that stock airbox off n a aftermarket airfilter.


----------



## JJ08

Its not stock 2hrs of mods inside by us running a £45 filter,and runs 3bhp more than the usual replacement crap that just makes noise.
If you Know anything about resonance you will appreciate what I`m on about.

JJ


----------



## mark-gts

looks lovely mate :thumb:

am i right in thinking theyre may still be an after market filter in that standard air box ?


----------



## JJ08

TSI 459 filter cost a packet and deseamed airbox ,matches the mustang 5.0lt 65mm JJ throttle body,the day of the stupid cone filter and its poxy noise was dropped years ago.

JJ


----------



## mark-gts

JJ08 said:


> TSI 459 filter cost a packet and deseamed airbox ,matches the mustang 5.0lt 65mm JJ throttle body,the day of the stupid cone filter and its poxy noise was dropped years ago.
> 
> JJ


mate i couldnt agree with you more


----------



## JJ08

Rule of thumb~big group A Cone filter for turbo,large airbox "still air" for resonant effect for normally aspirated engines.
 n you won`t go wrong,I run both Evo 6 and variant rs2k`s.

JJ


----------



## joe_0_1

Stunning! A much better box to go with the huge TB :doublesho:
now sign up to EODC

:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

very nice - more pics of the outside please 

had a knackered red one years ago, an old co car at the end of its lease, and running most of the time on 3 cylinders. Shame, as it should have been a good car, but I got out of it in 2 weeks when my new one arrived


----------



## ALANSHR

nice, very indeedy


----------



## 1996a6v6

:doublesho Stunning, you must have put a lot of work into that !


----------



## heateris

very nice mate, we don't have thode cars in america.


----------



## james_RScos

Liking that mate


----------



## JJ08

Many thanks for the comments guys,yes a lot of work went into it,like the many cars on here,just to add,a full stainless race exhaust manifold with slip joints has now been added,aka Maxi RS copy,I havent been back in the U.K. to even see it but apparently its running well and looks nice.Car was recently taken out on a track day by one of my mates who is storing it for me,it went as well as it looks.
Must get back there and take a few more pics before its sold on.

JJ08


----------



## rodders

looks great man, is a lovely car!


----------



## [email protected]

i run a pipercross filter in my standard airbox, dont care too much for the extra noise of an induction kit, plus when tight under the bonnet the engine bay temps mean youre sucking in hot air all the time which make the car run worse, or so im led to believe


----------



## Chris_4536

[email protected] said:


> i run a pipercross filter in my standard airbox, dont care too much for the extra noise of an induction kit, plus when tight under the bonnet the engine bay temps mean youre sucking in hot air all the time which make the car run worse, or so im led to believe


Seconded 100% (well bar K&N instead )

In my valver, it had a K&N filter bolted onto the TB.

Sucked in loads of hot air and sounded like a cow giving a blowjob.

Fitted a standard airbox with brand new K&N element (£25 del. for both)
and it made a huge difference! More torque and smoother delivery.
Less farty-sucky noises too!


----------



## bigdw

luvly car that, im quite partial to a older rs ford. and ill third that a closed induction works better than a cone filter. heat soak, especialy on highly tuned forced induction engines, will kill the performance of your car, hence why a turbo car runs better on a cold and damp day to what it would on a realy hot day. :car:


----------



## JJ08

Thought I`d put one more up,from my archive,more detail will be added as and when bits get added,the stainless manifold goes on this weekend.










jj08


----------



## colarado red

awesome


----------



## JJ08

A quick ,like 1 minute wipeover with autosol on cam cover ,car bonnet not lifted for 2 months previous to this~ see my results done with a rag.










I like Autosol do you?

JJ08


----------



## JJ08

Engine bay was degreased using parrafin first then pressure washed.
All Chrome and alloy then buffed by hand using Autosolvol
Bodywork waxed using turtlewax colourmatch.
Car shown at Ford shows throughout the summer.
Much admired car.




























J


----------



## VIPER

Looks superb that, credit to you mate :thumb: :thumb:

I'll agree with favouring closed induction systems over open filter designs. After removing the stock airbox from my XR2 years ago and fitting a K&N bolt on directly to the weber, it made a great noise, but I wasn't happy with it sucking in all that hot air. So I custom made an aluminium 'chamber' to go around it and then fitted an RS Turbo intake crossover pipe which is connected to that chamber at the top end and then pressure fed cold air from under the car via a 3.5 inch pipe at the other end. Digital induction temp readout in the car see a dramatic reduction in the temp of the induction air the K&N is sucking in. Has muted the sound a little, but it's all about the performance, not what it sounds like :thumb:


----------



## Pandy

Thats VERY tidy mate :thumb:

Mk6's look mint when done properly and that just ticks all the boxes for me


----------



## Simonez

nice engine bay! 

glad u stuck with the standard airbox than a craapy filter 

do nothing but noise and suck in warm air from the engine


----------



## JJ08

That airbox you see has quite a large 2nd cold air snorkle down the inner wing,if you look closely you will see the top of a waterbottle just in front of the airbox where I have relocated a smaller windscreen washer bottle thus freeing up the inner wing.
The airbox internally is not standard,as I spent 2 hours taking out all the raised seams,and made it larger by adding a lower bottom.
Still sounds rorty,as the rs2k has quite a bit of intake roar as standard.
Thanks for the comments,makes it all worth the effort.

J

www.jedamotorsport.com


----------



## Pandy

I see there's a Rover section on there (link doesnt open)

Can you explain abit of what is in that link?


----------



## JJ08

I noticed I should not of put up any links to my site,I apologise for that moderators.

But since you have asked as you can see we specialise in induction and exhaust systems,Rover wise we do Elise 52mm throttle body conversions for the rover K series,and port match & flow the plenum and runners,I just have not posted the pics up yet of the conversion,I`ve done a few to date for guys in racing but havent got round to putting pictures on my site.

J


----------



## Pandy

Sounds good :thumb:

Can you port match a VVC inlet onto a non VVC head? as apparently theres quite a big step between them. Something im looking into later on as i dont like the idea of being down on power


----------



## JJ08

If the head and runners/mating face are supplied or a gasket face is supplied yes.
As we have done b4.

J


----------



## Drew

mmmmmm that engine bay is beautiful. pure car porn.


----------



## Golden

JJ08 said:


> If you Know anything about resonance you will appreciate what I`m on about.
> 
> JJ


Could you explain in layman's terms what resonance is all about and also why can't I see a break calliper in this picture?


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Golden said:


> Could you explain in layman's terms what resonance is all about and also *why can't I see a break calliper in this picture*?


Drum brakes :wall:


----------



## JJ08

http://motorcycleinfo.calsci.com/Airboxes.html
go here the theory is the same for plenums on cars that have them
Drums were fitted to the mk6 rs2k as abs was brought in with 70% braking done by the front brakes.

JJ


----------



## ST_Matt

Great job!


----------



## gingerstig

i like this looks sweet
is it a 4x4????


----------



## Poobah

Very nice vehicle. You've done a great job in making it look more OEM than before


----------



## JJ08

Just a thanks to all you guys who have posted comments.
Very much appreciated.

JJ


----------



## alan_mcc

number plate seems appropriate, lol!
why are your indicator bulbs blue?


----------



## JJ08

Indicators have blue tinted bulbs but actually flash Amber,perfectly legal.
The car is the FWD version,bit quicker than a 4x4.
Even more quicker now with the modz lol.

J


----------



## leo_jones

very nice car i had one of these. mk6 1996 although mine had discs on the back which i know was a rare thing and also it did have abs. wish i still had it. it only had done 26k. very nice motor


----------



## JJ08

If it had disks on the rear it would have come from a mk5 transplant,there were no options to fit these from Ford as standard.The mk6 never had disks on the rear.

J


----------



## Nick Shaw

Mate, that is one stunning example of an RS2000, keeping it really subtle on the outside by the looks of it? Any more pictures?

Oh and as for the cone vs. airbox thing, airbox with the resonator removed makes a hell of a difference over something that just makes a load of noise and doesn't help the car at all. Especially as some people forget to move the air sensor to the airbox, which ends up in the car bogging down in performance.


----------



## JJ08

Big zorst has since been removed long ago,sorry the pic isn`t brilliant,its a scan taken from a photo when I bought it some years back,the photo had a crease in it lol,but I always thought it was one of the best pics I had of the car.

J


----------



## JJ08

couldn`t resist showing some of our highly polished cars we have owned here









rs turbo producing 220 bhp









rs2000 mk5 producing 175 bhp

J


----------



## JJ08

J


----------



## rapidseven

Pandy said:


> Sounds good :thumb:
> 
> Can you port match a VVC inlet onto a non VVC head? as apparently theres quite a big step between them. Something im looking into later on as i dont like the idea of being down on power


I would investigate the stock design of the intake runners in accordance to the volume capacity between bottom top dead centre and top dead centre before changing the shape or characteristics of the intake.

If you can balance the macroscopic variables of intake, chamber and exhaust design, and then equal out the AFR for example, you'll be fine tuning the engine very smoothly indeed.

You'll also acheive more reliable, usable power :thumb:


----------



## JJ08

some pics taken today,first time out from under cover since 2008,hadn`t been started since august,fired up first time  gave her a quick once over with some polish then put her back to bed.

J


----------



## Nick Shaw

What size wheels do you have on there mate?

Where'd you get the tyres from aswell, the guy who owns the tyre garage down the road said they aren't being made anymore, I knew he was talking crap lol


----------



## JJ08

Wheels are 17" and the tyres are 205/40/17 Yokohama A022A
tyres available online from Tyretraders.com for £55 posted.Cheapest in the uk.

Car is up for sale now on Pistonheads

J


----------



## JJ08

Car now been taken out to Portugal for storage,nice n warm lol no rust eating uk weather,withdrawn from sale due to potential buyers always trying to knock me down on price,ahh well no one can see a bargain in front of them.
:wall::wall:

JJ


----------



## JJ08

*Back 4 sale £3000 no offers*

all enquiries to [email protected]

JJ


----------



## JJ08

Spec~
61,700 Miles , Authenticated by purchase invoices/services~Obviously you will want to HPI it for your peace of mind.
1995 RS 2000 mk6 2WD in Ash Black non aircon model
Electric Sunroof "Mod"
Electric Windows
Electric Mirrors
Blue lit switches
Blue lit Footwells
Momo Steering Wheel,Spare airbag origanal ford steering wheel supplied.
1 off central dash with temp and lambda sensing dials
1 off steering consul with oil pressure guage~non working not connected as of date
Radio cd player New unused since purchase and fitment.
Immaculate interior
17" alloys unmarked with Yokohama A539 low profile rubber
The usual Renault lower bib to front spoiler and one off grill surround with alloy scoop to existing airbox number 1 intake.
Gaz Coilovers all round , pro setup with printed graph on 60mm drop all round.
Full Mongoose stainless steel exhaust system with decat "standard cat included for mot"
Front Strutbrace
Fully polished alloy cam cover
Stainless steel exhaust manifold cover
2 New coilpacks just fitted and new plugs~no miles.
JJ Extreme Full flow Exhaust Manifold "road rally spec" all aps removed and exhaust port matched,also heatrapped for better scavenging and underbonnet temperatures.
JJ Extreme Fully Modified Airbox 1 off tweaks including extra sensor 2 intakes, 1 down nearside wing,deseamed internally,includes new Green panel filter.
JJ water bottle mod under slam panel
JJ Ford Mustang Imported 5.0 Lt 65mm Throttle Body No:1 of 2 ~jj modded in the u.k.fully modified to mate to rs plenum with custom fully adjustable tps sensor .
JJ Race Plenum 1 off fully ported to my own spec matched to 65mm t/Body and ported injector rail
87mm throttle body to airbox 5 wall silacone intake hose in blue
Collins AFAR piggyback superchip and spare Afar ECU
Morette Mk6 Headlights that have Escort Cosworth sidelights modded to work as indicators 
New unused Tarox Race g88 grooved front disks and new mintex pads supplied not as yet fitted~existing are Tarox drilled and grooved .Slightly worn.
Motor is producing circa 170BHP exact same spec as my son`s old motor that churned out 175BHP via rolling road as on "youtube" 
All keys present Red Master and 2 spares and cat 1 remote central locking via Toad 6XXX Immobilizer 2 Remote Fobs.

Car has always been dry stored , never used in the rain while in my 3 years of ownership,I bought it on 61.000 miles and used it only in the first year.Its been stored since then.
She is pristine underneath,good arches,shines like a mirror,couple of very small dents on the tailgate.Odd nick n scratch here n there,nought to write home about.
Loads of history in folder along with old mot`s ect
Interesting Registration plate
Well known car in the rs2k fraternity
Engine running sweet as a nut~no rattles on startup,no smoke~just a crisp sweet running engine~as should be expected from an engine on these miles.
Mobile 1 engine oil on last change
No track days or sprints,used sensibly by mature owner.
Viewing highly recommended,you won`t be dissapointed.
Any inspection welcome weather you have an RAC or AA man in tow.

jj08


----------



## Rasher

very nice mate


----------



## alexf

wish my rs2000 looked like this, goes like an absolute stinker but is rusty as they come


----------



## JJ08

Just an update,car has now joined the ranks of a trackday weapon,along with our Evo 5,do look out for this motor on track next year,be good to see ya.
www.jedamotorsport.com










jeff


----------



## JJ08

a quick walk round and video

J


----------



## JJ08

latest polish n shine with a race manifold in there.



























j


----------



## JJ08

Results acheived with Autosol Chrome Polish as always and pledge.
Honest.
I don`t fork out for no fancy stuff ever,never have.
My hits acheived here must mean I`m doing something right :thumb:

Jeff


----------



## chappo

stunning car mate in great condition as well.


----------



## JJ08

Thankyou,as always.
Car will be out on track March 2010 somewhere in the u.k.

JJ


----------



## JJ08

Well she is finished apart from fitting the new wheels and Toyo tripple 8`s
Full tigged in cage/harness/carbon/ect,I`ll let the pictures do the talking.
Thanks to the forum for letting me showcase the car,all the scribes who liked it and the many messages I received,thankyou all.
Bought the car for 2.5 k and to date put in about 5k.
Has it been worth it....loved every minute of it.


----------



## JJ08

Finishing touches,now booked on track at Castlecombe for shakedown 18 june 2010 then back out at RSCombe day.
Car late to go out on track due to other work commitments.




























J


----------



## christian900se

That car is wicked, please take some videos of your track day! How much power do you think is being put out as it sits?


----------



## JJ08

Thanks Christian for your comments,the car is producing 178 BHP,not alot I know but we have a few underlying problems to sort,fueling wise.

Jeff


----------



## JJ08

Now out where she was built for


















J


----------



## Braz11

Poah ! awsome


----------



## MHTexPete

looks really good


----------



## JJ08

Car now for sale,Time to move on.
www.jedamotorsport.com


----------



## rsdan1984

nice escort, ive owned escorts previously and still have a soft spot them. looks immaculately kept with sensible engine mods.


----------



## ms-vxr57

looking good fella.


----------



## JJ08

Cheerz guys for your replies.
a few grfx on the bonnet b4 RSCombe on this saturday,sponsers 
,car on track all day,I want my money`s worth lol



















Club sponser on the rear wings.


----------



## JJ08

RSCombe back on track doing the job.
Well thats about it folks,I built my car,to how I wanted it,bling and all,now its out there where it belongs.
Not just some shiney bot to be stood still in a long line of Fords doing nothing,but pictures and being polished over and over again.










Incar footage at RSCombe.






J


----------



## matt_mph

Looks ace mate  goes well around the combe. What power is it running at?


----------



## JJ08

matt_mph said:


> Looks ace mate  goes well around the combe. What power is it running at?


Not enough now I`ve driven it around Combe lol.
Hence why its for sale.
As standard they are 149 ps mines doing around the 176 bhp.

J


----------



## JJ08

Well well I still have her tucked away in the workshop,due out once in 2011 for RSCombe in July,mods have been on going when time permits.
Under bonnet is still a shiney area,sunroof is gone and been carboned over,all but the front screen has been fitted with lexan,the bonnet has been changed to a modded mk5 with bulges and the hatch is about to have the wrc effort fitted.









































































to be sprayed :wave:









J


----------

